# Adding attic insulation-How long to recoup cost?



## Knuttell (27 Sep 2012)

Considering adding 200mm of Earthwool to the existing 100mm insulation in our attic,the House is a 4 bed semi 15 years old,the attic space roughly 60msq.

Roughly how soon should that pay for itself if it cost €440 to put in (incl covers for down lighters and flooring round attic door) 

Average heating costs and gas boiler.

Thanks.


----------



## Leo (27 Sep 2012)

I'm afraid that really is a how long is a piece of string question. To answer you need to be able to work out how much heat you are currently losing through the attic and how much that heat is costing you to generate. 

Too many variables to give any kind of accurate answer here. You need to factor in roof area, quality of installation, heating source, current costs, usage patterns, all other sources of heat loss including doors, windows, walls, floors, etc., etc.


----------



## Knuttell (27 Sep 2012)

Thought as much Leo,I suppose it will pay for itself at some stage and its worthwhile getting done?


----------



## Sandals (27 Sep 2012)

We did our attic twoish years ago, spent €1200 for 154 sq m bungalow with one layer fibreglass that was lazily put down. I bought space blankets for the main living areas as informed this excellent. 

While I can't say how long to recoup the money spent etc, the effect of warmer house was almost immediate, so I am all for attic insulation.


----------



## Knuttell (27 Sep 2012)

Sandals said:


> I bought space blankets for the main living areas as informed this excellent.



Thanks for the reply,was there exiting insulation present?

what are space blankets?


----------



## ALEXA (27 Sep 2012)

Space blanket comes in rolls where the insulation material is encased in a covering of plastic on one side and foil on the other. It is laid with the foil side on top. You can get it in rolls of between 150mm and 300mm in thickness I think and you can get rolls to fit exactly between the attic joists. It is cleaner to install then the usual fibreglass rolls. It also comes in wider rolls that can be cut to the desired width as far as I know. I have only used the space blanket that fits exactly between the joists.


----------



## landmarkjohn (6 Nov 2012)

ALEXA said:


> Space blanket comes in rolls where the insulation material is encased in a covering of plastic on one side and foil on the other. It is laid with the foil side on top. You can get it in rolls of between 150mm and 300mm in thickness I think and you can get rolls to fit exactly between the attic joists. It is cleaner to install then the usual fibreglass rolls. It also comes in wider rolls that can be cut to the desired width as far as I know. I have only used the space blanket that fits exactly between the joists.


 
I think the space blanket type is way more expensive. Also as this is top up insulation you will be laying it a 90 degrees to the joists.

B and Q do excellent offers on insulation now and then. I topped up 50m house using 11 rolls of 200mm at €12 a roll 2 weeks ago. Use a dustmask but material is nowhere near as dusty or horrible as it was years ago. Use an extendable craft knife for cutting. You'll soon get the hang of it. Biggest job is getting all the nostalgic rubbish that you'll never use again out of the loft :-> Buy a pack of loft boards at €7 a pack for working off.

For downlighter covers I think €1 clay flower pots upsidedown do the job.

At the rate energy prices are increasing you will soon recoup the cost, plus helping toward a greener planet.


----------



## Sandals (6 Nov 2012)

We used plumbing pipe for the downlighters, I used bread knife for cutting rolls, space blankets were narrow in width, very easily to work with, over the rafters. also make sure to insulate and draft proof the attic stairs hatch!


----------



## shigllgetcha (9 Nov 2012)

It will only pay for itself if you find the rooms are warmer and you can turn your thermostat down or have your heating on less often(which you may well find). Otherwise heating your house will just be more efficient, youll have a warmer house for the same price and not wasting heat.

It would be worth doing just for the extra comfort alone.


----------



## manninp2 (12 Nov 2012)

It's always worth insulating your attic. You will save money and increase comfort in your home.

Don't forget that there is a grant available from the SEAI that will cover up to €200 towards your attic insulation.

The caveat is that you need to put in some sort of other energy saving measure e.g. cavity wall insulation but there's also a grant available for that. If your home was built between the 1930s - 1990s you could benefit from having the cavities in your walls filled.

You also have to have a BER vert done, which will set you back another €50.

Example: 2 bed, mid-terrace house
Attic Insulation €260
Cavity Wall Insulation €590
BER Cert €100
---------------
Sub-Total €950
Less SEAI Grant (200 + 250 + 50) €500
---------------
Total Cost €450

It costs €1,000 to heat our house for a year. The above measures should reduce that cost by 30% or about €300 per year. That means our insulation will have paid for itself in 18 months.


----------

